# Headphones/Speakers for Smith Variant Brim helmet



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

How loud you need your music? I bought the cheap single shot and it works perfect. Sound quality isn't that great, but I just wanted some low playing background music and still be able to hear what's going on around me. Also, don't buy the bluetooth kit! It's absolutely horrible and broke on me on my second trip....not worth the money at all!


----------

